# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  عيش الامام الحسين تفضلواا عليه،،

## شذى الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين ...

يوم من ايام عاشور بعد ماغبت عنكم بحضوري 
بس انتوا بقلبي مانسيتكم جاءنا عيش محموص من المأتم صورته لاجلكم ..
هي صورة وحده اعذروني اهم شيء ..
حياااكم ...

والله كان لذيييييييييذ وروعه
وعليكم بالعافيه
دمتم بخير
تحياتي/ شذى

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

سلام الله على الحسين

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم السلام عليك يا ابي عبدالله ورحمة الله وبركاته يمممي شكله شهي ولذيد وهي وحدة مسكينة ماتموت على شئ اسمه عيش محموص يا الله شذى متى راح تجيبي الي صحن جوعتني ما لي شغل ابي منه خخخخخخخخخخخ عليكم با الف عافية تحياتي عذوووووووووبة

----------


## آهات حنونه

السلا م عليك يأباعبد الله

عليكم بالف عافيه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

السلام عليك ياأبا عبد الله الحسين


شكله حللو..


لكن اني ماأحب اللحم 


تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شكراااا لتوااجدكن الحلووو*
*دمتن بخير*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

*مساء النور..*
*يسلموا ع الطرح الجميل*
*تحيااااااااتو..سمورهـ*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

شكله لذيذ

عليك بالف عافيه يالغلا

دمتِ بود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سمووووره , حكايا الشموع*
*سلمتما ع التوااجد العطر*
*دمتما بود*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

السلام عليك يا ابا عبد الله  
شكلهـ مرهـ لذيذ  
عليكم بألف عافيهـ غناتي  
سلمت اناملكِ 
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## النظره البريئه

السلام عليك ياأبا عبدالله
شكله شهي ولذيذ
يشبه اللي جابته جارتنا اليوم
يشهي
عليكم بالعافيه

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

السلام عليك ياابا الاحرار ..

عيش الحسين ماينعآف

الله يعودنا واياكم على هذا اليوم

عوآفي على قلوبكم

.

مشآعل لآتنطفى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلمووووون عزيزااتي ع هيييك تواجد عطر*
*وربي يعودنا على عاشوراء الحسين في كل عام*
*ومايحرمني ربي منكن يالغوالي*
*دمتن بخير*

----------

